# College or Pro Football in Dubai?



## spartan (Apr 28, 2009)

*College Football*

Since the season starts this Saturday, does anyone know of any sports bars where I can catch some College Football action?


----------



## olydan1 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey, I'm out in Dubai for the next month or so and looking for some places with college and NFL football games.

More importantly, I'm looking for a place to watch the Oregon State vs. Boise State game this weekend. I'm an OSU alum and watching games on the computer while on the road just doesn't do it for me. Any suggestions on places that are known to show some games?


----------



## olydan1 (Sep 23, 2010)

*College FB?*

Did you manage to find a spot to watch college football? Dying to watch the OSU vs. Boise State game this weekend (Sunday morning)


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you come across anywhere who has football, would like to know.


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

olydan1 said:


> Hey, I'm out in Dubai for the next month or so and looking for some places with college and NFL football games.
> 
> More importantly, I'm looking for a place to watch the Oregon State vs. Boise State game this weekend. I'm an OSU alum and watching games on the computer while on the road just doesn't do it for me. Any suggestions on places that are known to show some games?


The only way i know as if now is to stream them online. I have heard that maybe the locker room in the golden tulip shows NFL games but I cant confirm that.

I am praying the OSU beats Boise, they are the last real chance to knock them out of a title shot on Boises schedule do not want to see them in the National Champ.

Found this video clip, pretty funny OSU painting the field blue to get ready for Boise's smurf turf.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Anyone know a place that actually works from over here to stream from, without the vpn as it just makes it too slow to watch any type of videos on my computer if its on.


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Anyone know a place that actually works from over here to stream from, without the vpn as it just makes it too slow to watch any type of videos on my computer if its on.


Try this site ATDHE.Net - Watch Free Live Sports TV . However your internet may still be to slow to stream, as mine is!!! Hence the reason i need to fight DU in the other thread lol.


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Welcome to BoxLive.tv - LiveStream YourSelf is really good.
I watched the Bears whoop up on the Cowboys last weekend.
Plus, one of the channels is ESPN. Ah.... home sweet home...


----------



## JoeW1075 (Dec 29, 2009)

Slingbox has been a savior ever since I got back from the states. Been able to keep up with the games, news and shows I like. Best investment I've made since moving here. 

As far as places to catch the games, I can't be of any assistance here, but if you happen to find a place that does show college football definitely let everyone know. It would be nice to hang out in a bar watching football. Would almost feel like home.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I have to figure out how to 'borrow' someones faster internet!!!


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

JoeW1075 said:


> Slingbox has been a savior ever since I got back from the states. Been able to keep up with the games, news and shows I like. Best investment I've made since moving here.
> 
> As far as places to catch the games, I can't be of any assistance here, but if you happen to find a place that does show college football definitely let everyone know. It would be nice to hang out in a bar watching football. Would almost feel like home.


So you have a slingbox... Well if you do have people over to watch the games, i will be more than thankful to receive an invite haha. I will bring the chips and salsa. Been dying to watch the games.

COWBOYS #1


----------



## Timberwolf78 (Jun 18, 2009)

I watched the first 2 vikings games on gamepass.nfl.com . It cost me $25 per game.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Timberwolf78 said:


> It cost me $25 per game.


 
:faint:


----------



## olydan1 (Sep 23, 2010)

*Tough loss...*

Ya, that was pretty great. Got some interesting media attention. Ended up listening live radio as I couldn't get a good stream out here for video.

Tough game for the beavs, and damn cheap shots by BSU made for a bit of heartache. I'll let you know if I manage to find somewhere to watch them. Need to follow for Fantasy Football, so will be checking many places out... can't believe no one has advertised though. Figures some American guy owns a bar out here SOMEWHERE


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

olydan1 said:


> Ya, that was pretty great. Got some interesting media attention. Ended up listening live radio as I couldn't get a good stream out here for video.
> 
> Tough game for the beavs, and damn cheap shots by BSU made for a bit of heartache. I'll let you know if I manage to find somewhere to watch them. Need to follow for Fantasy Football, so will be checking many places out... can't believe no one has advertised though. Figures some American guy owns a bar out here SOMEWHERE


Ya I was hoping OSU could pull off the upset. I really get sick looking at that blue field. My boys from Texas got beat pretty bad by UCLA, bad game by us but a well deserved win for them.

Today is Dallas vs. Houston!!!! If anyone knows of where to watch this game ill buy the first round lol.


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

I found out they show the NFL game on the Orbit Showtime Network (channel fox sports). I do not have this channel so i am extremely pissed. But i was hoping that a sports bar somewhere has this channel. Does anyone know what bars might have this?

The only place i have heard is maybe the Locker Room in the Golden Tulip. If i cant find anyone or any other place that has it i am going there tonight to watch the Cowboys v Texans game at 9pm if anyone cares to join


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Let us know if that worked. I am sitting staring at my fantasy screen as it updates...


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Let us know if that worked. I am sitting staring at my fantasy screen as it updates...


Ok guys and gals, i found a place in the Dubai Marina, I am here now watching the game on a big plasma tv and smoking shisa. I could not be any happier. The place is could Camoon, if you are taking a cab tell him to take you to KG tower, it is right across the street. or send me a PM and i will give you my number for directions.

Cowboys baby!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Matt2234 said:


> Ok guys and gals, i found a place in the Dubai Marina, I am here now watching the game on a big plasma tv and smoking shisa. I could not be any happier. The place is could Camoon, if you are taking a cab tell him to take you to KG tower, it is right across the street. or send me a PM and i will give you my number for directions.
> 
> Cowboys baby!


Do you know if this place has football on Saturday of college games? I go to nights this week so will get to watch american football for the next few weeks for Sun and Mon but curious if this place is an option for Saturdays the next few weeks.


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

Screw that place, last time i was there i was watching an NFL game and some guy came in and wanted to watch soccer instead so they just changed it. Highly doubt any place shows college ball, i have been watching it on the computer. Ive got a 8mbps connection and it streams fine. Also most places close before the games end anyway. 

Who's your team? I'm just happy Bama lost.




Jynxgirl said:


> Do you know if this place has football on Saturday of college games? I go to nights this week so will get to watch american football for the next few weeks for Sun and Mon but curious if this place is an option for Saturdays the next few weeks.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ahh  

I am from austin, who do you think?


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Ahh
> 
> I am from austin, who do you think?


haha UT is ok i guess. I'm more of a Red Raiders fan though even though I'm from Corpus.


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Matt2234 said:


> haha UT is ok i guess. I'm more of a Red Raiders fan though even though I'm from Corpus.


Hook 'em Horns!!!
:rockon:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Anyone have access to the games? Wants to have a get together at their place


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Have been enjoying watching football the last few weeks as working nights, so day in the usa. One more week, and then back to nothing  

Is there any where else that anyone has found to watch american football. All is lost for the cowboys but the chiefs (I am from Kansas just dont admit it too much) are looking good! Would like to figure out a place to be able to watch instead of driving two hours to get to work just to watch the games, plus no drinks allowed. Any one?


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Have been enjoying watching football the last few weeks as working nights, so day in the usa. One more week, and then back to nothing
> 
> Is there any where else that anyone has found to watch american football. All is lost for the cowboys but the chiefs (I am from Kansas just dont admit it too much) are looking good! Would like to figure out a place to be able to watch instead of driving two hours to get to work just to watch the games, plus no drinks allowed. Any one?


Hey Jynx,

I haven't been able to watch very much but looking at Dallas' record that might be a good thing for me. The problem with going to a bar and watching the game is that 90% of the people their would rather watch soccer so you get vetoed rather quickly. If you find a place let me know or if someone is willing to invite people over that would be nice. I'm starting to get the Dubai blues actually and ready to get outta here.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No place  horribly depressing not to be able to watch any sports   On the positive,at least I am not able to see UT's season...


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> On the positive,at least I am not able to see UT's season...


Ditto


----------



## Jiles Family (Nov 19, 2010)

1. I have only seen 2 football games all season...and both times the Cowboys lost...smh, I AM A DIE HARD DALLAS FAN THOUGH, just wanted to let yall know LOL **Texas Bred**


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

Jiles Family said:


> 1. I have only seen 2 football games all season...and both times the Cowboys lost...smh, I AM A DIE HARD DALLAS FAN THOUGH, just wanted to let yall know LOL **Texas Bred**


Dallas for life! They have had a rough season but they will end up going 9-7, making the playoffs and winning the Superbowl in Dallas. That's my prediction anyway


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Matt, you have not been watching the train wreck that takes the field each week. It is heart wrenching.


----------



## Jiles Family (Nov 19, 2010)

Matt2234 said:


> Dallas for life! They have had a rough season but they will end up going 9-7, making the playoffs and winning the Superbowl in Dallas. That's my prediction anyway


MAN>>>I will buy Super Bowl Tickets if that happens...REAL LIFE.


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

Jynx, Wade is gone we got some new life, think positive.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Anyone know a place that actually works from over here to stream from, without the vpn as it just makes it too slow to watch any type of videos on my computer if its on.



hey i have links to channels in AUSTIN and TAMPA if anyone is intrested and San Francisco ! hit me up


----------



## jd2222245 (May 1, 2011)

No American Football in the upcoming season (2011). What will I do?


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

jd2222245 said:


> No American Football in the upcoming season (2011). What will I do?


I am aware of that replying to an older post i guess you'll have to wait till fall if anything i know couple of links that display fox 7 cw kalamazoo and cbs 5 san francisco where are you moving from if you dont mind me asking


----------



## jd2222245 (May 1, 2011)

SKS777 said:


> I am aware of that replying to an older post i guess you'll have to wait till fall if anything i know couple of links that display fox 7 cw kalamazoo and cbs 5 san francisco where are you moving from if you dont mind me asking


The reason for no football this season is due to the contract of the players. They’re still negotiating their salaries with the owners. I guess 20 million over 5 years is not enough. Go figure!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

jd2222245 said:


> The reason for no football this season is due to the contract of the players. They’re still negotiating their salaries with the owners. I guess 20 million over 5 years is not enough. Go figure!



btw im from the UAE i lived in the US for 5 years in Virginia and Los Angeles California i am still into NBA and NFL and College football and basketball there arent much places showing american sports in Dubai so better get the slingbox hows Florida ? i might do my masters there


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Lets just hope that someone comes to their senses... and this all gets straightened out. Only two months and we should be watching some preseason games if they get their heads out their rear ends. 

So ready for some good ol' football!! 

But thanks to a wonderful forum member, I am getting a fix this weekend 

So who's hosting sunday night football games this year ??? My internet is too slow to stream


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Lets just hope that someone comes to their senses... and this all gets straightened out. Only two months and we should be watching some preseason games if they get their heads out their rear ends.
> 
> So ready for some good ol' football!!
> 
> ...


why are you dubais anti fan ? hahahaha well good luck i say stick to highspeed internet and enjoy the free channels ?


----------

